# Burley Horse Trials.



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

For those who may have missed it, or want to watch it again....
BBC iPlayer - Burghley Horse Trials: 05/09/2010


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't believe other idiot commitments got in the way of Burghley - I was supposed to be going! Bah.


----------

